# Gerbil bald spot



## JadeT98 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi my just over 3 month old gerbil has a small patch on his back for about a week now, his brother doesn’t have one although he did have a bald spot at his nose which I believe may be from nose rubbing (I’m treating that with a spray atm), he didn’t seem to be showing much of that though could this just be from trying to squeeze under things/ should I be worried ? I can’t tell if it’s getting better but he is fine apart from that as far as I can tell so any advice would be great thankyou 
(Please excuse his bed head)


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

@ForestWomble do gerbs have scent glands?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> @ForestWomble do gerbs have scent glands?


Yes they do, but its on their stomach.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Is the bald patch about half way down the body, slightly to the right of the spine?

Is he scratching a lot or do they groom each other a lot?


----------



## JadeT98 (Jun 7, 2020)

Yes it is, as far as I can tell they aren’t overly grooming each other and I’m not sure if hes overly itch although I have seen him itching and grooming himself at times (these are my first gerbils so I don’t really know what’s abnormal do think my other gerbil is possibly allergic to bedding though), I’m not sure if he can reach that spot himself though haven’t seen him doing anything there, I have started using the vetericyn vf hydrogel spray in his back too I don’t know if I should just stick with that


----------



## JadeT98 (Jun 7, 2020)

@ForestWomble i did also manage to touch it while he was eating (as they aren't fully tame yet) and it still feels smooth


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

JadeT98 said:


> Yes it is, as far as I can tell they aren't overly grooming each other and I'm not sure if hes overly itch although I have seen him itching and grooming himself at times (these are my first gerbils so I don't really know what's abnormal do think my other gerbil is possibly allergic to bedding though), I'm not sure if he can reach that spot himself though haven't seen him doing anything there, I have started using the vetericyn vf hydrogel spray in his back too I don't know if I should just stick with that


Thank you. 
It could be that they have a (possibly mild) allergy to the bedding, I'd try changing the bedding and see if that helps.
What are you using at the moment?
I looked up the spray and I'd suggest carrying on with that until the fur grows back.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## JadeT98 (Jun 7, 2020)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.
> It could be that they have a (possibly mild) allergy to the bedding, I'd try changing the bedding and see if that helps.
> What are you using at the moment?
> I looked up the spray and I'd suggest carrying on with that until the fur grows back.
> ...


At the minute I'm using hugro hemp bedding and the natural Carefresh (I have seen before about reactions to Carefresh so thinking this is probably the culprit) and I give them hay too, I did order some megazorb today though which should be arriving at the end of the week/start of next week to give that a try as I think it will be better for tunnelling too as the hemp etc isn't holding anything, not sure whether to mix it with some hemp or just cut them out completely and use megazorb and hay on its own for a while but yeh thankyou for your help I'll keep you posted on any progress


----------



## JadeT98 (Jun 7, 2020)

I only changed their bedding yesterday and so far they seem to be enjoying it + the new layout (there’s a pic of it before I put it back up on my table also the wheels on it lock so no chance of them falling off), but from what I can see with the spray the little patch seems to be starting to grow back x


----------



## JadeT98 (Jun 7, 2020)

JadeT98 said:


> I only changed their bedding yesterday and so far they seem to be enjoying it + the new layout (there's a pic of it before I put it back up on my table also the wheels on it lock so no chance of them falling off), but from what I can see with the spray the little patch seems to be starting to grow back x


@ForestWomble


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hope the new bedding is OK for them and that's great news that the bald patch is healing


----------

